# Your ideal campsite



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

What would you like to see on your ideal campsite ?

My favourites are;
Pitches that are "side-on" to the view.
Squeeky clean showers & loos.
Tap & drain near each pitch.

What are your favourite bits ?


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Pleasant pitches, not bothered whether grass or hard standing (unless it's wet of course!!  ), or indeed with electric, unless it's winter, when it's a help

A good view

Quiet, but not necessarily in the middle of no-where, hence......

Near a pub serving good real ale!!

With good walks / runs / cycle rides


Other than that, I'm not fussy really


----------



## stevec195 (Jul 1, 2007)

Aire we stayed at on banks of the seine, no facilities, quiet, nice walk into town, stunning views.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Good access to hard standing serviced pitches in a nice location and that is it. Don't need toilet blocks etc.

peedee


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

More than 5 miles from home
pub within 5 minute walk, preferably with traditional music playing
smell of the sea
flat level pitch, dont much care if hard stand or grass, provided not up to my ankles in mud


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

I know what you mean by a flat level pitch.
I can understand when its grass but, a few times, i've had to use my chocks on a hard standing !!!

Why would you build hard standing that isn't level :? 


How important is it to members that there is a pub within walking distance ??


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Just sitting there, over looking mountains,binoculars at the ready,and a nice stream or river and the sound of rushing water.
Oh yes and a constant supply of dumpy bottles of larger.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

My perfect site,
Fully serviced hard standing
privacy screens around each pitch, one site had 6 foot hedges perfect.
Quiet
No kids, dogs or Gennies
10 minutes walk from a pub.

Bliss 

Karl


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

AberdeenAngus said:


> Why would you build hard standing that isn't level :?
> 
> How important is it to members that there is a pub within walking distance ??


To save money is the answer to the first part and not really understanding what the customer needs or wants. Having hard stands probably affects the star rating of the site.

A little pub within walking distance is a nice to have. Not being a regular pub goer in everyday life,I do enjoy a pint when I'm away and being within walking distance is essential

Noel


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

tincan said:


> AberdeenAngus said:
> 
> 
> > A little pub within walking distance is a nice to have. Not being a regular pub goer in everyday life,I do enjoy a pint when I'm away and being within walking distance is essential
> ...


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Please forgive me if I seem naive saying this, but it is a sincere response to this post. What am I missing when it comes to campsites?( I have stayed in a couple of sites in Ireland and a few in Northern Spain, so that is a limited experience.)
I cannot see the attraction of the campsite per se, they are what they are, surely the point is not the site but what is outside the gate that matters.

All a site needs to have for me is showers, water, dumping, laundry and possibly hookup, though not an absolute necessity. They all seem similar to me, parking places with facilities. I feel hemmed in and only want to stay a minimum time. 
Is the question not what is the 'Best Situated Campsite?' or am I really missing something here??

Ca


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Cagreg,just what i was trying to say.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

CaGreg said:


> Please forgive me if I seem naive saying this, but it is a sincere response to this post. What am I missing when it comes to campsites?( I have stayed in a couple of sites in Ireland and a few in Northern Spain, so that is a limited experience.)
> I cannot see the attraction of the campsite per se, they are what they are, surely the point is not the site but what is outside the gate that matters.
> 
> All a site needs to have for me is showers, water, dumping, laundry and possibly hookup, though not an absolute necessity. They all seem similar to me, parking places with facilities. I feel hemmed in and only want to stay a minimum time.
> ...


That's ok, I forgive you.

You should try some of the sites up here in Scotland.
Breathtaking views from your pitch.
You sound as if you would be happier wild camping.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

lifestyle said:


> Hi Cagreg,just what i was trying to say.


It's what I have been wanting to ask for a long time but I was a bit well....afraid maybe!! Maybe I just haven't been to any 'wow' sites yet.

Ca


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Threads like this make me realise how boring I am. 

Grass or concrete doesn't matter RWD twin wheels gets us off most things. 

Don't drink so don't need pubs or clubs

Anti social so don't really need people, but I do love a well packed in Aire occasionally just for the people watching and MH spotting!!

Good views and wild life I love, trees, water, sand or lakes are my favourites I guess. 

We don't do campsites as a rule we tend to do rallys and Aires mostly. 

See what I mean, I need to get out more :lol: 

Mandy


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

For us the minimal requirements for the actual campsite tend to be hookup and disabled facilities (for our daughter). Above and beyond that, the location takes priority. If the site has a children's play area - perfect - if not, as long as there is a park in close proximity, great. 

York (Rowntre Park) fits the bill for us. Within minutes walk of a great city, a park next door, great facilities. Having said that, a bit overpriced but what CC site isn't.

Abbey Wood is also excellent for us. Close to the train station, play area and great facilities.

This post demonstrates how diverse MHF members are.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

My ideal site would be

Open 365 days a year.

Have hardstanding well drained pitches.

Have a spotlessly clean, heated, toilets / shower block.

Have a bus stop at the entrance and be within easy walking distance of local town for the able bodied.

European standard Electric Hook Up bollard with "pay as you use" metering.

European standard Chemical disposal point
Eurpoean standard Metered Water Dispenser. 

Oh, nearly forgot. I would like a site for every town in the United Kingdom. 

Ideally, I'd like Caravan sites act amending to force them to accomodate REAL touring 365 days a year via motorhomes. and not just row upon row of statics and seasonal residencey touring caravans.


----------



## 112433 (May 19, 2008)

For me it would be.

EHU
Nice views
Not to far to a traditional pub
Friendly Wardens and other campers
Clean and tidy
Clean Showers and Toilets
Level pitches, HS or Grass, and not hemed in
Dedicated kids area,

not much eh


----------

